# Rail system on Noreve covers



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Are there any other Kindle 2 covers with the rail system like Noreve has?  I'm looking for something, maybe, uh, cheaper


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No. Nothing else is even similar.

The closest you'll find is profoundly inferior in quality--I mean, it's REALLY hit or miss. We've had quite a few people on here who were less than perfectly satisfied, though some find it suitable to their needs for the price.



The Mivizu Sleek uses a pressure based corner system to provide a "floating" look without either rails or hinges. The pressure fit IS secure (I own one and don't doubt the Kindle will stay put). But the leather is low quality, often poorly stretched over a very thin cover with possible lumps or creases. The plastic binding material they use to "finish" the edges will eventually crack--mine took less than a month of daily use to do so. And there's zero padding, so screen protection against impacts is going to be somewhat limited. On the plus side, it's about as lightweight and slim a case as you can get, and it's certainly cheaper than the Noreve. However, at $22.95 + almost $7 shipping, I think it's still overpriced. I only use mine when I really need the easel style, or when I'm carrying a bag that's too small for any other cover.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've had several different covers and nothing compares to the Noreve


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe the Speck uses a rail system but I don't have one (yet).


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

and right now, if you use the code "kindleboards15602" you get a substantial discount.....It's so well-made, I bet it will last forever.   Sometimes paying a little more to begin with is smart in the long-run.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> and right now, if you use the code "kindleboards15602" you get a substantial discount.....It's so well-made, I bet it will last forever.  Sometimes paying a little more to begin with is smart in the long-run.


Oh my gosh, mrskb, thank you SO much for that discount code! That saved me $20, what a great discount. I ended up paying $60 total, including shipping, and most of the Noreve covers I've seen are around $76, before shipping is added. I'm so excited, I ordered the Pink. I'm having a heck of a time finding a cover that I just really love. I have an M-edge Prodigy but I don't care for the clips that go in the side of the Kindle. I bought an Oberon and sold it in a week because I just found it too bulky for my tastes. I bought a cheap synthetic leather one off Ebay for $15 but it's got the straps to hold it in, and they are so big they cover up the power button and totally cover up the corners of my beautiful skin. I think I'm going to like the rail system, it'll show off my skin, which I love.

Again, thanks so much for that discount code, what a deal!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You're going to LOVE it!!!  I always, always, always look for discount codes before I buy anything. You can search for them here at Kindleboards too, which is where I got mine in the first place. Make sure you show us your new Pink Noreve when it comes! I currently have black, but am so tempted to get pink or blue. Just waiting for pictures.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

You'll have pics of the baby blue on Monday nite!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Great! Baby Blue is one of the colors I'm considering


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep, I'm the guinea pig.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> Are there any other Kindle 2 covers with the rail system like Noreve has? I'm looking for something, maybe, uh, cheaper


nope, not yet


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> Oh my gosh, mrskb, thank you SO much for that discount code! That saved me $20, what a great discount. I ended up paying $60 total, including shipping, and most of the Noreve covers I've seen are around $76, before shipping is added. I'm so excited, I ordered the Pink. I'm having a heck of a time finding a cover that I just really love. I have an M-edge Prodigy but I don't care for the clips that go in the side of the Kindle. I bought an Oberon and sold it in a week because I just found it too bulky for my tastes. I bought a cheap synthetic leather one off Ebay for $15 but it's got the straps to hold it in, and they are so big they cover up the power button and totally cover up the corners of my beautiful skin. I think I'm going to like the rail system, it'll show off my skin, which I love.
> 
> Again, thanks so much for that discount code, what a deal!


What a deal!!! And I agree, we want pictures.  Be sure to show the rail system since I really don't know what that is all about.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I absolutely love my pink Noreve.  I use it with a black matte Decal Girl skin and it looks very retro.  I love the feel and smell of the leather, the snug fit, and the way it fits in my hand.  I can even clip my Kandle to the top of the Kindle (sort of stretching it over the rail) and it works fine.  My E-luminator light works well, too, slipped between the Kindle and the cover.  I'll be selling my like-new M-Edge Prodigy and lovely Oberon in July when I'm back in the US and can mail them to potential buyers.  Although they are great covers, the Noreve is more me.
Judith in Mexico


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lulucello said:


> I absolutely love my pink Noreve. I use it with a black matte Decal Girl skin and it looks very retro. I love the feel and smell of the leather, the snug fit, and the way it fits in my hand. I can even clip my Kandle to the top of the Kindle (sort of stretching it over the rail) and it works fine. My E-luminator light works well, too, slipped between the Kindle and the cover. I'll be selling my like-new M-Edge Prodigy and lovely Oberon in July when I'm back in the US and can mail them to potential buyers. Although they are great covers, the Noreve is more me.
> Judith in Mexico


Judith, I think I'm going to feel the same way, I think the Noreve is going to be IT for me. I'm glad I tried an Oberon, I don't think I would have been happy until I tried one, and they are beautiful, but it was just too stiff and heavy for me. I'm retired and do most of my reading at home, so I don't carry my Kindle a lot of places. I like to keep it in a cover at home mostly to keep the grandchildren from dropping something on it or spilling juice on it or something!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the idea of the rail system and everyone seems to agree that Noreve covers are very good quality, but two things put me off:-

One is that they all seem to have pockets and such like on the inside cover. I'm not sure why you would want them - I'd be too afraid to put something in them in case whatever it was scratched the screen when it was closed - in fact I'd be worried the edges of the pockets themselves would do it anyway. Also because I'd prefer the cover to be as flat as possible, save for any protective padding. 

Secondly, how easy is it to repeatedly remove and replace the Kindle without damaging either the rails or the Kindle / Kindle skin? I prefer to read my Kindle out of it's cover, unless I'm actually travelling or somewhere where I think it could easily get damaged.

The OP thinks they're a little too expensive but I'd be prepared to pay the price if it wasn't for those two concerns.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I like the idea of the rail system and everyone seems to agree that Noreve covers are very good quality, but two things put me off:-
> 
> One is that they all seem to have pockets and such like on the inside cover. I'm not sure why you would want them - I'd be too afraid to put something in them in case whatever it was scratched the screen when it was closed - in fact I'd be worried the edges of the pockets themselves would do it anyway. Also because I'd prefer the cover to be as flat as possible, save for any protective padding.
> 
> ...


The pockets have never bothered me. I don't feel like they add much weight or take up that much space. There's no risk of them damaging the screen ... well, at least I can't imagine it ever happening. The pockets aren't rough or sharp. The pockets are for plane tickets, ID and things like that. When I travel, that's where I put mine, so I don't have to dig around for them. I'm not exactly sure what you would put in the pockets that would cause the screen damage, but if you have doubts, I would just put the item(s) somewhere else.

I've removed the Kindle from the Noreve several times (I like to read without a cover occasionally) and have had no problems. The rails are still good on mine. They don't touch the skin, so I've never had an issue with skin damage.

I've found the biggest problem to be that I want more than one colour.  I'm really lusting after that sandy vintage. I don't need another cover. I don't need another cover. I don't need ...

If you prefer to read your Kindle without a cover, you might consider a slip cover, if you don't have one already. MEdge has some nice ones and so does Octovo. But I understand your concern about reading it when you're out and about. I've dropped mine a few times in the Noreve (thank goodness it was in the cover!) with no damage. Maybe you need two? One slip case and one Noreve?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree. The pockets aren't a big deal at all. I simply ignore them   And removing the Kindle from the rails is simple, yet it's very secure when attached to the Kindle. It's definitely THE ONE for me


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

While the Kindle can be removed and replaced without harm to either it, a skin, or the Noreve, the Noreve wouldn't be my first choice if you prefer to read without a cover.  I don't know about everyone else's, but mine takes a bit of effort to remove or replace.  When I used the Oberon with corners, I pulled the K2 out every time I wanted to read after the first month or so, and it was infinitely easier than dealing with the rails.  Mine are VERY snug, and because of that I rarely remove the Kindle from it.  If I were to go back to bare Kindle reading, I'd go with a rigid sided sleeve--M-Edge has some nice ones--or a slim cover with corners.

But the Noreve is the most comfortable case I've read with, period.  I don't need to read without a cover when this one fits so nicely in my hand.  And I love the feel of the vintage leather, which is sueded.

I hate the pockets, personally.  By themselves, they won't damage the screen though.  If you filled them--and it doesn't take much, I've tried it--they will bulge out and press against both the screen and the Kindle in ways that could potentially cause issues. I have two things in mine, a silk-like microfiber cloth (extremely thin and flimsy) and a copy of the current baseball schedule (single sheet, LOL).  Both are completely covered by the leather of the pockets.  I don't like the feel of the the pockets under my hand, but I can and do live with it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd probably buy another Noreve in a heartbeat if it weren't for the pocket wallet. I loved the feel of the Vintage. (I had an iPod touch cover)  and they're pretty light weight.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I like the idea of the rail system and everyone seems to agree that Noreve covers are very good quality, but two things put me off:-
> 
> One is that they all seem to have pockets and such like on the inside cover. I'm not sure why you would want them - I'd be too afraid to put something in them in case whatever it was scratched the screen when it was closed - in fact I'd be worried the edges of the pockets themselves would do it anyway. Also because I'd prefer the cover to be as flat as possible, save for any protective padding.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the wallet is ridiculous. Having slots for things that can damage the device the cover is suppose to be protecting is not very well thought out, imo.

I bought the Noreve because I have a hard time holding the naked Kindle and I find it much easier to hold in the Noreve cover than by itself. I leave the wallet empty and think of it as extra protection.

I've removed the Kindle a few times and it takes a bit of work. Since I find it easier to read with the Noreve cover the only time I'm going to be taking it out... will be too put it in my second Noreve cover which is on order. 

Other than the wallet (which I have learned to ignore) I am really happy with the Noreve.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for all your thoughts on the pockets - it looks like this is something you actually have to try out for yourself, although I'm glad to know that the pocklets themselves, if left empty, wouldn't be a hazard. 

I suppose if it feels good to hold the cover then it would solve the constant removal problem, but I just love the feel of the Kindle out of the cover, especially with a shiny skin on. We all obviously have different preferences but it's very helpful to hear other people's points of view.

I currently use an M-Edge Latitude on my K2. Not the prettiest of covers, but immensely practical, it's easy to remove/replace the Kindle and it protects it very well. I'm trying to find one that has the same usability but is more attractive and more 'book-like'.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Regarding the pockets on the cover, what I use those for is little post-it notes tucked in, with names of books that I want to read.  I also have a couple of 4x6 index cards stuck in there with series-in-order books that I want to read, for instance the Outlander series, and Dennis Lehane's books.  I prefer keeping lists like this rather than filling up my Kindle with samples.  I used to just download a sample of everything I wanted to read but that gets cumbersome.  I don't like using the Wish List, because I keep forgetting to look at it.  So I keep names of books on little cards and stick them in the pockets with my Kindle.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a typed list of the books already read by my favorite authors and series I read.  (at 58, that's important!  LOL)....and a 2nd list of books I want to download soon.  Cut to size and then still folded over once, those lists will fit nicely in that pocket when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I have a typed list of the books already read by my favorite authors and series I read. (at 58, that's important! LOL)....and a 2nd list of books I want to download soon. Cut to size and then still folded over once, those lists will fit nicely in that pocket when I get it tomorrow.


I bet you are SO excited, your cover will be at your house tomorrow! I'm sure you'll post pictures. How long was your delivery? I just ordered mine Friday, I ordered the pink.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

it's been about 3 weeks.  I just went to UPS, it's now showing "Exception:  On Time"  and now showing anything since the ship date.  I don't know if that's because it's international shipment, or what.  I hope it's here tomorrow as promised.  But if not, I've waited three weeks, right?  RIGHT?

:: giggle ::

(and I definitely will post pics)


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Gwennie,

I know mine said the same thing, it was supposed to ship on the 19th but with the whole volcanic ash deal and flight issues in Europe it didn't ship, I just watched the details until it shipped.  My sandy vintage is now sitting in Philadelphia and will be delivered on Monday.  My black case was also delayed due to the volcanic ash, but I recieved it on Wed or Thursday.  

Dot


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd love to see pictures of the Noreve and especially the rail system since I've not ever seen it. Can anyone post some?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Regarding the "travel wallet" inside the Noreve, I've been thinking about gluing it closed.  I like that it offers extra padding; the leather is soft, high-quality. But the only thing I'll ever use it for is one business card with my contact info.  I was worried I wouldn't like the feel of it, but it's okay. In fact, I ordered a second Noreve just because it was on sale.  BTW- the rails hold the Kindle perfectly and it's quite easy to insert/remove the Kindle.
Judith


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

DramaMom said:


> I'd love to see pictures of the Noreve and especially the rail system since I've not ever seen it. Can anyone post some?


Here's a video which will show you everything you need to know http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/29/video-review-and-more-pictures-of-the-noreve-amazon-kindle-2-case/


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

How does the noreve fit on a kindle with a skin? Does it damage the skin?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

does it fold completely open while reading?
Sylvia


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Luna said:


> How does the noreve fit on a kindle with a skin? Does it damage the skin?


That's probably not plausible.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Luna: I have a Decalgirl skin on mine and it slides in and out of the Noreve with no problems. Doesn't catch or pull on the skin at all (see my pics in the review section)

AK Rain: The case can fold completely open for one handed reading if you so desire. The magnetic clasp can be used to keep it open so you don't have to worry about it folding back.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

ak rain said:


> does it fold completely open while reading?
> Sylvia


There's a picture of it folded all the way back (side view) that I posted when I first got my Noreve:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10302.0.html


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

cool thank you  is there one that folds over the top to stand while not being held?
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ak rain said:


> cool thank you is there one that folds over the top to stand while not being held?
> sylvia


No. There are three total designs, one for each version of the Kindle (K1, K2/International, DX). All are book style, none are easel style. There are no variations outside of leather choices, and a number of us have already tried to get them to eliminate the wallet. They will not do so.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thats too bad. I might consider a 2nd cover if it was a bit more different then what I have
sylvia


----------

